# Cir is leaving for a Few Months



## Uminya (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, hehe, remember me? Well, I just thought I'd let all of you fine Tolkienites know that I'm going to be gone for a few months starting on the 17th of February, 2005. Why?

Cir has joined the United States Army. I will be an "Information Systems Operator-Analyst" which means I'll be doing things with computers, to put it in as few words as possible. I'll probably hardly be able to get on between now and the 15th (when I leave to prepare for shipping out to my Basic Training) so I just wanted to let anyone who cares know ahead of time  I'll be back once my nine weeks of boot camp and 21 weeks of intensive training are over (I think) so this isn't a permanent goodbye, by any means. So don't breathe any sighs of relief yet!!!! *rawr*


----------



## David Pence (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow, Cir's in the Army now ... look out  Great choice, good luck ... be sure to watch the first part of Full Metal Jacket before you head off to boot camp.


----------



## Ghorim (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh wow... I certainly didn't see that one coming. It seems like there have been a lot of goodbye's to say lately, though this one I guess is somewhat temporary, like you said. Anyway... farewell, Cir, and good luck. What little contact we've had has been quite pleasant. I think that I'm already looking forward to your return.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm a war movie nut, hehe, of course I've seen FMJ  And Platoon and Apocalypse: Now! and all that, hehe. I've talked to other people already in the Army, and I'm sure that it won't be as bad as the movies make it out to be. It'll be hard, no doubt, but I'm a hobbit...I'm tougher than I look 

And thank you, Ghorim! I look forward to being back so that we can have much fun as well


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 5, 2005)

Bye, Cir! I hope Basic goes as well for you as it did for my friend who just got out a few months ago. He actually enjoyed it!!! I hope you get a Tolkienite training buddy


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 5, 2005)

dapence said:


> be sure to watch the first part of Full Metal Jacket before you head off to boot camp.



Oh man...Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 6, 2005)

Seeya Cir. Make sure to disregard any military techniques you picked up in the Chronicles.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 6, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> I hope you get a Tolkienite training buddy




Good luck!


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, well, well...

I don't know if I should say goodbye or welcome  
I look forward to hearing from you again. 

Take care, and good luck!


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck and God Bless. Don't show up in my home town though. I have a weakness for men in uniform, and you don't want me attacking you for a dinner invitation.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you all 

I'll be in Basic Combat Training for 9 weeks in Ft. Jackson, South Carolina, and then after that (if all goes well, as it should) I will be going to my advanced training in Ft. Gordon, Georgia for 21 weeks. After that, I have no idea where I'll be going, as it will be with whatever unit that needs me.

So consider yourself safe for the meantime, Elgee


----------



## baragund (Feb 7, 2005)

Cir, I hope your experience in the Army is more like "Stripes" than "Full Metal Jacket".  

Good Luck, and when you get back from training and you _really_ know how to wage war, you can tell us how silly were all of our campaigns and battles in The Chronicles...


----------



## Uminya (Feb 8, 2005)

As a person who has studied the battle tactics of _Feldmarschall_ Erwin Johannes Eugen Rommel in detail, I can tell you all that you're all *still* doomed. And I've read much more since the last battle we had! Muahahahahaha 

And yes, I am 100% positive it'll be more akin to "Stripes" than to FMJ. Without the Russkies and the top secret RV, though


----------



## Starflower (Feb 8, 2005)

Good luck Cir! Or should I say *Private* Ciryaher


----------



## Uminya (Feb 15, 2005)

Alright, well, this is going to be my last post here for some time. I wanted to let you all know...

To those that I call(ed) friend, I love you all. I want you to know that.

To those I haven't gotten to know, I wish you well. Maybe our paths will have another chance to cross when I return.

To all of you...take care. Of yourselves and eachother.

Pvt. Thomas aka Ciryaher


----------



## Aulë (Feb 15, 2005)

*pulls out a bugle and plays the Last Post*



Be Brave! Be Just! Be Honest and True Men!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 15, 2005)

NO! You can't leave! I totally just figured out where your avatar and deep thought came from!


----------



## Snaga (Feb 17, 2005)

Good luck Cir. That's a big decision, and I hope all goes well for you. There is so much more I could say, but the words aren't coming. Joining the military is to put yourself in danger - I respect your courage, but it also makes me sad. 

I hope fate is kind. * hand shake *


----------



## Bethelarien (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I'm a couple days late posting, but there's always time for the mushy stuff.

Words cannot express my gratitude to you for what you have done for me. Thank God you came along when you did. I know I haven't exactly made life easy for you the past couple of weeks, and for that I am eternally sorry, but you are one of the closest friends I have. I care very much about you, and I will miss you, regardless of what has or will happen(ed).

Gutes Glück und kann Gott schützen Sie, wohin Sie gehen. Mag er
hält Sie Safe, bis Sie zu mir zurückkommen.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes, I'm still alive. I have just started AIT at Fort Gordon now, having completed nine weeks of shazbot. But like I said, I made it. I kick arse, don't I? My time online is super limited, but I wanted to just post a little something to let you all know that I'm doing alright and that I'm still thinking of you all.

I will keep in touch...now I have to figure out how to get into Hotmail through here, hrm...

Salaam


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 30, 2005)

*is WAAAAY behind the curve*
Congratulation, Ciryaher! 

I'm not sure what the Army thinks it's getting into, but you will definitely keep people on their toes. 
Go U.S. Military! *salutes smartly, then trips on high-gloss polished shoes* Oops. *waves yellow flag from rumpled heap on the floor* Yay!

(p.s. I'm still heee-eeere! Heh, heh, heh...)


----------



## Uminya (Sep 9, 2005)

After having earned a reputation for being near psychotic, evil, and utterly insane (if only I were kidding) I'm moving on to my next step. On the 22nd I will be going home to New Mexico for 4 weeks to visit my family and help out my recruiter for a bit. After that little stint, I'll be back on a plane, bound for Frankfurt, Germany and the V Corps.

I've quite enjoyed the training I have received...never thought I'd have learned the things I now know. I'm looking forward to going to Germany (though I'll be in Iraq by early December) and I'll be sure to keep you all posted. 

Unfortunately my posting has dropped to almost nil...this makes me a bit sad, but I can't think of what else to do. The RPs I was interested in petered out, and I can't find myself able to get back into direct Tolkien discussion. I suppose that's the way of life, though, for us to move from one thing to the next; a time for each and every thing that must not be extended beyond that which is intended to be.

But, like I said, I'll keep in touch. I'm always available to talk on MSN or whatever when you see me (I'm not one of those "idlers" who is signed on but never answers) and I'm always game for a nice talk. If any of you German folks are interested in dragging me around someday, let me know, too


----------



## Grond (Sep 9, 2005)

Congratulations Cir! I am honored that you have chosen a career path that assures my safety and rights. 

Please be sure to let us know how you're doing.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

Be safe. Be happy.
 


Blessings,
the Black Star


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, Cir, congratulations. Also, thank you.  I too am honored.

One of my used-to-be best friends that I've lost touch with in past months is in the military. She was trying to get to Germany for a while. I wonder if you'll ever see her! That would be interesting.

But anyway, be safe! You are in our prayers.

~ Nenya


----------



## Uminya (Mar 7, 2006)

Holy smokes, I never posted an update. Well I've been in Germany for quite some time now (got here at the tail-end of October). I've had quite an interesting time, and I'm fortunate to put a lot of things I have learned about and am interested in to good use.

Over the past two weeks in particular, I've had the opportunity to help some foreign troops with their computers working as technical support. I've got to hand it to you Brits around here, your officers are very polite. It's too bad I didn't have more opportunity to pester them and learn more about them. The French and Germans that were supposed to be here I didn't see anything of. Now there are some Russians here who I also don't get to interact with.

HOPEFULLY, when the weather clears up a bit I'll be able to do some travelling.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 7, 2006)

Ciryaher said:


> Holy smokes, I never posted an update. Well I've been in Germany for quite some time now (got here at the tail-end of October). I've had quite an interesting time, and I'm fortunate to put a lot of things I have learned about and am interested in to good use.
> 
> Over the past two weeks in particular, I've had the opportunity to help some foreign troops with their computers working as technical support. I've got to hand it to you Brits around here, your officers are very polite. It's too bad I didn't have more opportunity to pester them and learn more about them. The French and Germans that were supposed to be here I didn't see anything of. Now there are some Russians here who I also don't get to interact with.
> 
> HOPEFULLY, when the weather clears up a bit I'll be able to do some travelling.



_Wie gehts, meiner lieblinger Soldat!_ Have you achieved PFC yet, or must you run the gauntlet of Specialist designations? (I know nothing about modern army ranks  ). I'll PM you on another matter. 

Barley


----------

